# New Okuma Salina reels



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

For those that might be interested, I just read a couple of links about the new Salina III reels coming out shortly. The write-up sounds pretty good. Anyone heard anything on pricing?

http://www.fishingworld.com.au/news/salina-3-the-toughest-yet
http://micksgonefishing.com/tag/okuma-salina-3/

The latter link also shows a pretty cool underwater pic of a double-header of squid.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Resurrecting an old post here but after your opinions please...

Has anyone got a review/opinion on the Salina III? They have been out for a while now and they seem like a pretty good reel for the price. Mo's have them for $169.

I'm thinking about buying the 4000 model - with 14kg of drag pressure I reckon it could handle most decent fish we'd encounter down this way. Saying that, does anyone know the weight difference between the 4000, 5000 and the 10000 sizes?

I should add i'm thinking of the standard retrieve version.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## poppyd (Dec 14, 2011)

I have had a Salina 3 5000 HS reel with 30lb braid on a Diawa monster mesh jig rod and I love it. I also have a Salina 2 10000 with 50lb braid on a 24 kg rod. They are a good solid reel at a great price, I have totally stripped the Salina 2 and it was built like a tank. I use these setups for king's. I have a Shimano 4000 also that I use BUT if I wasnt concerned about the weight of the reel then I would have gone for the Salina 3 as it is about half the price.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the quick review Poppyd.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I havent been able to find a full review on the salina 3. I dont know weather thats good or bad. I reckon at the price its worth a shot.
I just got the saragosa10000 but was thinking of getting the okuma as a backup. Mos price is hard to beat.


----------

